# Sydney peeps



## dodobrains (May 1, 2014)

Hey everyone.
I'm just looking for people in Sydney. Just to chat, text, call, support etc. Don't need to meet up straight away but I would love to make a friend or two 
And I would love it if we ever become a small group that we can support eachother and share things without judgment 
Im a pretty nerdy guy who loves games, movies, anime etc.

SO COME ON ALL YOU SEXY SYDNEY PEEPS

HIT ME UP


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

HITS YOU UP AND BASHES YOU UP xD FATALITY.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello, I am also a fan of anime and games. I am open to this group idea.


----------



## mma (Nov 11, 2009)

*new to sydney*

I just moved to sydney too, would love a small group of friends


----------

